# tank mates!



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

I have a 60 gallon established tank, 2 years old. No problems. Fish are doing great! I would just like to have more colorful fish. I have angel fish , silver dollar and a couple red tail sharks. Is there any colorful fish I can add to the tank that would get along with these guys?:fish9:


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

roseline sharks;puntius denisonii.Very colorful active and can reach about 6" at least over 3-4 years.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

Depending on how many angels and silver dollars you have, you may be overstocked if you add any more.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

I know about the overstock rule, thank you! I am just asking what other fish can live with them that is colorful!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I have blood fin tetras and glow light tetras in with silver dollars. In another tank I have rummy nose tetras in with a pair of angels. Just not sure how the blood fins and glow lights would do with angels.


----------

